# Need Help with Baytril Dosage for Mouse



## nether (May 25, 2010)

Hi. I was wondering if anyone here knows what the baytril dosage is for an average sized female mouse. I have a mouse showing signs of URI and would like to start her on baytril asap. I have some 50 mg/ml baytril and cannot remember if the dosage was .01 or .02 cc's twice a day..... Thank you.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

nether said:


> Hi. I was wondering if anyone here knows what the baytril dosage is for an average sized female mouse. I have a mouse showing signs of URI and would like to start her on baytril asap. I have some 50 mg/ml baytril and cannot remember if the dosage was .01 or .02 cc's twice a day..... Thank you.


its probably less. But give her .01 cc twice a day...


----------

